# This One Took A While....



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Really pleased to show off a few pics of the chronograph suisse I have spent the last 3 months getting this working.

It's the first vintage chronograph I've worked on and I have wasted soooo much money getting parts, loosing then or breaking them..

I'm putting that down to experience and learning as I have done with everything else the last two years.

Thought I'd show off a few pics..


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks fantastic.

Don't think I could ever strip a watch down like that, I'm far better with 2 strokes!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work :notworthy: I know wherew to come now for a Chrono rebuild :lol:

CONGRATULATIONS - - lots of watchies won't tackle these or any mechanical chronos for working on, too time consuming and thus not economically viable. In my case I'd like to, but just can't get my head round the complications


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That looks rather good. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice work john , ppl soon find out - owning vintage chronographs is akin to owning classic cars - they look nice but when they need work its going to cost you  - and i still buy them


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Very good work! I would love to do it!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Faze said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> Don't think I could ever strip a watch down like that, I'm far better with 2 strokes!


Stripping it down is the easy bit.

Putting all the bits back is where I would have the problem :lol:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Very Nice. Is it the 18k version?

Dials for these can be bought in there masses on certain bays if you ever feel like a full resto, I have a venus 210 i have to do a service on in the next few weeks as it doesn't run. These always look daunting to me but will have to do it sometime


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Thomasr said:


> Very Nice. Is it the 18k version?
> 
> Dials for these can be bought in there masses on certain bays if you ever feel like a full resto, I have a venus 210 i have to do a service on in the next few weeks as it doesn't run. These always look daunting to me but will have to do it sometime


Unfortunately unlike your incoming bargain it's only a gold plated/filled case which I may have replated if the price is right.

Thanks for all your comments - I really enjoy wearing it and its the perfect size for me, I think I have the vintage chrono bug now and on to my next project already that I've been holding back on ( see my latest post)

Cheers

Jon


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Incredible work Jon!

It looks so good and would take 1000% more patience than I've got. Ha ha.

Amazing work, it looks stunning.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

thats impressive, im finding hard to even see some of the parts there. ive got no chance of doing something that intricate with my gorilla hands!


----------

